# Грыжи L3-L5-S1, киста



## Лорик (10 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста. Недавно сделала МРТ. После немного продуло сквозняком. Болела поясница один день. Пила НПВС, Мидокалм. Боль ушла.  По результатам выявлена периневральная киста s2 , три грыжи.  Сейчас хочу проделать курс электрофореза с карипазимом. Делала его год назад, грыжи были больше. Сейчас увеличилась только L5-S1 на 1 мм.  Сейчас хочу продолжить данное лечение.  Скажите пожалуйста можно ли при периневральной кисте электрофорез? И имеет ли смысл повторять данную процедуру в моем случае. Могут ли еще они уменьшиться?                              
С уважением!


----------



## 32Ольга (10 Ноя 2019)

А что беспокоит то?


----------



## Лорик (10 Ноя 2019)

Болела переодически поясница. Залечивалась пластырями. Потом споткнулась и сильные боли. ( потеря сознания, бессноные ночи, не могов стоять). Делала смесь блокадную внутремышечно. Стало легче. Сделала КТ 2017 год. Много всего..  грыжи были больше. Год была стойкая ремиссия пока не пошла на силовую аэробику. Тяжести не поднимала, срывов не было. Но видно мышцы или суставы перенагрузились. Ночью посое очередной тренеровки дернула ногой назад (лежа) прогнулась немного. Резко кольнуло. На след день ныли бочки, косточки. Не могла сделать большой шаг и приходилось подгибать копчик. Было легче идти. Боль прошла на след день. Колола Мильгаму и Дону.  Решила сделать повторное МРТ. Сейчас надуло, ныла вся поясница ночью. Днем опять все перешло на бочки. Колю нпвс. Стало легче.  Хочу начать делать курс карипазима? Вопросы: 1.можно ли при периневральной кисте электрофорез? 2. Что может болеть после того как кольнет резко? При чем то же движение сконцетрировано уже не вызывает боли.  Буду признательна за ответы.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Ноя 2019)

@Лорик, здравствуйте! То, что у вас сейчас ничего не болит, ничего не значит. В мышцах остались внутренние спазмы, которые на научном языке называются триггерами. И их надо расслабить. По идее электрофорез с карипазимом должен способствовать расслаблению мышц. По некоторым теориям это должно способствовать и уменьшению грыж. Обратитесь к доктору Ступину с вопросом. У него положительный опыт использование карипазима. Бояться, что он заденет вашу кисту не стоит, поскольку во внутрь организма карипазим не проникает. Для расслабления мышц есть и другие методики - точечный массаж, упражнения на растяжку мышц и т.д.


----------



## Лорик (10 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо за отклик! Интересует действие самих токов на периневральную кисту. Доходят или нет токи .  Растяжки с детства не люблю. Как то врач говлрио, что поясница "под замком" не пытайся растянуть. После растяжки с тренером или без боли обостяются. "Бочки" верхние тазовы косточки и поясница с боков.  Стараю прокатываться мячиком , кроме поясницы. Там точнечно массирую иногда мышцы. Чувствую, что они этого хотят ))


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Ноя 2019)

Лорик написал(а):


> Ночью посое очередной тренеровки дернула ногой назад (лежа) прогнулась немного. Резко кольнуло.


Кольнуло где? Внутри где-то, ближе к паху? Тогда это подвздошно-поясничная мышца (ППМ). Но она внутри организма. Сомневаюсь, что электрофорез её расслабит. 


Лорик написал(а):


> дернула ногой назад (





Лорик написал(а):


> Не могла сделать большой шаг


Как раз ППМ участвует в движении ноги.


----------



## Лорик (10 Ноя 2019)

Колит всегда в неловких движениях. Бывает схваткой. Не могу понять что именно.  Когда не заметишь ступеньку, ямку. Дернешь ночью ногой резко назад и т п.  Все те же движения , но сконцетрировано не вызывают боли. С подключением мышц. Если было сильно больно, то на след день еще отдает в бока и короткий шаг. Подворачиваю копчик, легче идти.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Ноя 2019)

@Лорик, добрый день!


Лорик написал(а):


> Интересует действие самих токов на периневральную кисту. Доходят или нет токи .


Я не врач и в действии этих токов на вашу кисту не понимаю. Но, если исходить из здравого смысла, то электрический ток - это направленное движение ионов. И идти он может в основном по влажной поверхности кожи и по нервам, которые располагаются близко к поверхности кожи. А ваш спинной мозг находится под защитой спинномозговой оболочки, проходить через которую ионы если и будут, то только с большим трудом. Поэтому, учитывая небольшой размер вашей кисты, я бы насчёт неё не заморачивался. А заморачиваться вам надо на данном этапе прежде всего с вашими мышцами.


Лорик написал(а):


> Растяжки с детства не люблю. Как то врач говлрио, что поясница "под замком" не пытайся растянуть. После растяжки с тренером или без боли обостяются.


Возможно я, вы, ваш врач и ваш тренер под растяжками понимаем разные вещи.


Лорик написал(а):


> На след день ныли бочки, косточки.





Лорик написал(а):


> Днем опять все перешло на бочки.





Лорик написал(а):


> "Бочки" верхние тазовы косточки и поясница с боков.


Где конкретно находятся ваши бочки (здесь ударение на втором слоге?) я не понял. Хотя бы на каком это уровне по высоте? На уровне пупка у меня сбоку прощупывается тазовая кость. Конкретно у меня пока кости не болят (не знаю как у вас). Если у меня болит, так это мышцы. Ближе к спереди от моей тазовой кости у меня косые мышцы живота. К заду у меня находится квадратная мышца поясницы. Во внутрь у меня находится подвздошно-поясничная мышца (ППМ). К низу ещё куча разных мышц. Для начала хорошо бы разобраться, с какими мышцами у вас проблемы. Если предположить, что проблемы с ППМ, то попробуйте, стоя на одной ноге, вторую ногу поднять назад рукой. При этом второй рукой вы за что-то держитесь, чтобы не упасть. При этом вы будете растягивать ППМ. Если вы почуствоваете боль где-то внутри, то это будут проблемы с этой мышцей. Обычно они идут вместе с проблемами в квадратной мышце. Возможно боль в ваших бочках - это боли в её триггерных точках. После того, как вы разберётесь, какие мышцы вам лечить, станет ясно, в каком месте вам ставить ваш электрофорез. Это повысит его эффективность. Кроме того, кроме электрофореза можно подумать и о других методах воздействия на мышцы. 
По поводу работы с вашими мышцами, у вас несколько путей, куда идти. Можно найти специалиста в вашем городе. Можно обратиться к врачам нашего форума. Можно как можно больше выкладывать информацию сюда в эту тему. Пока ничего непонятно.


----------



## Лорик (11 Ноя 2019)

Возможно Вы правы. Массаж необходим. Промять все точки. Но я не уверана, что это мышцы. Боль от мышц мне знакома другая. Крепатура..  неужели такая режущая  скрябущая боль бывает в мышцах? Ямки на крестце. На них больно нажимать. Могут ныть. Вот от них идет боль на бочки. Потом может крестец не болеть, а болят бочки. "Тазовые верхушки" может отдавать в пах.  При ходьбе буд то ноги не идут. Короткими шагами только. Спазмирутся поясница. Возможно уже мышцы подключаются. Спасибо, что не проходите мимо.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Ноя 2019)

Лорик написал(а):


> Ямки на крестце. На них больно нажимать. Могут ныть.


Простите, а что в вашем понятии "ямки на крестце"? Да и как на них нажимать? По моими понятиям крестец - это кость, причём твёрдая. Она не круглая. И в ней есть то, что можно назвать "ямки". Как на них можно нажать, я не понимаю. Можно нажимать на саму кость - крестец. Если у вас при этом воспалено крестцово-подвздошное сочленение, то и оно будет болеть. Болеть будет при отведение ноги в бок. И в описании МРТ тоже что-нибудь написали бы. Если вы умеете рисовать (возможно с помощью компьютерных программ), то могли бы выложить сюда рисунок того места, где болит. А то может ваши "ямки на крестце" находятся в 5 см сбоку от крестца. Тогда это могут быть триггерные точки от мышц.


Лорик написал(а):


> Но я не уверана, что это мышцы.


Я нигде не писал, что "это" мышцы. Причём не понимаю, что вы подразумеваете под "это".


Лорик написал(а):


> Колит всегда в неловких движениях. Бывает схваткой. Не могу понять что именно. Когда не заметишь ступеньку, ямку. Дернешь ночью ногой резко назад и т п. Все те же движения , но сконцетрировано не вызывают боли.


Например, вот "это" подозреваю, что мышцы. Но только подозреваю. 


Лорик написал(а):


> неужели такая режущая скрябущая боль бывает в мышцах?


Пока непонятно, в каком именно месте и при каких обстоятельствах у вас возникает боль.


Лорик написал(а):


> Вот от них идет боль на бочки


Вы бы всё-таки уточнили, где у вас эти самые "бочки" находятся.


Лорик написал(а):


> "Тазовые верхушки" может отдавать в пах.


Про "тазовые верхушки" я вообще не в курсе. А то, что в пах отдаёт - это признак того. что поражена ППМ.


Лорик написал(а):


> При ходьбе буд то ноги не идут. Короткими шагами только.


ППМ задействована при поднятии ноги. И если у вас с ней проблемы, то ноги не поднимаются в коленках, а как-бы волочатся.


Лорик написал(а):


> Спазмирутся поясница.  Возможно уже мышцы подключаются.


Если проблемы в ППМ, то заодно часто бывают проблемы в квадратной мышце поясницы. Ещё раз повторюсь.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Если предположить, что проблемы с ППМ, то попробуйте, стоя на одной ноге, вторую ногу поднять назад рукой. При этом второй рукой вы за что-то держитесь, чтобы не упасть. При этом вы будете растягивать ППМ. Если вы почуствоваете боль где-то внутри, то это будут проблемы с этой мышцей.





Лорик написал(а):


> Возможно Вы правы.


Интересно в чём? Я пока вроде ничего особенного не утверждал. Только сплошные предположения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2019)

> ...Можно ли еще магнит. Какие из физио можно при кисте? Чтобы не росла от лишнего


При кисте можно любую физиотерапию.


----------



## Лорик (12 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, спасибо


----------

